# Fenix E01 Price +



## JerryM (Mar 12, 2012)

I notice that on ebay only a couple of vendors are still selling the E01 for $12.50 incl shipping. The rest, including the Chinese vendors, are posting prices of around $17 and slightly more. I have 3 and decided I would buy an orange/gold one before all prices increased. FWIW
Jerry


----------



## scout24 (Mar 12, 2012)

Batteryjunction is selling them for $12.50 also. And, they have your color.


----------



## JerryM (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes and the Super Saver shipping is free. I appears to me, however, that there is about to be a price increase for whatever reason. 
The E01 is a great gift for a woman to carry in her purse.
Jerry


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rather shocked that you would want to buy more,they are crude old hat and over priced for what you get compared to other lights.As an owner myself the + side,very very reliable and bomb proof but no, one is enough for me but I would buy an extra EO5 but that is the great thing about sites like this,we all think in different ways.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually the last batch of E01 we received is actually much more white. On that note, the color ones have a noticeably deeper tone. Perhaps they are getting better? I do agree it's due for a replacement IF it stayed a horrible blue tiny.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## ragweed (Mar 14, 2012)

You can't go wrong with an E01. Its a great EDC light!


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 14, 2012)

ragweed said:


> You can't go wrong with an E01. Its a great EDC light!



What a load of rubbish it is a terrible EDC,no power for normal daytime use,something like a Itp A3 is a far better EDC or some junk off Dx.


----------



## shelm (Mar 14, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> What a load of rubbish it is a terrible EDC,no power for normal daytime use,something like a Itp A3 is a far better EDC or some junk off Dx.


itp a3 is twice as expensive (ebay quotes). nobody questions that itp a3 is far better.

E01 has been superseded. it's a very old light. it's a wonder that the LED (nichia?) is still in production lol

i love my itp a3 (but i like fenix ld01 better)


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 14, 2012)

shelm said:


> itp a3 is twice as expensive (ebay quotes). nobody questions that itp a3 is far better.
> 
> E01 has been superseded. it's a very old light. it's a wonder that the LED (nichia?) is still in production lol
> 
> i love my itp a3 (but i like fenix ld01 better)





Depends where you buy your Itp from,mine was only a couple of $ more than the EO1.The EO1 is still on sale so has not been superseded but there is a EO5 which I presume you are thinking of.You will also be aware that Fenix have come out with quite a few new lights in recent weeks and months.*


----------



## scout24 (Mar 14, 2012)

10 floody lumens (after some steelwool) is 10 floody lumens. When it's actually dark, that is more than enough for the intended purpose. Superceded or not, it's the ultimate AAA vampire, and all but bulletproof. There's actually quite the custom market for lights with similar output and emitters, but with gorgeous titanium bodies... I've got an even dozen EO1's scattered here and there, and wish Fenix would make an AA version.


----------



## shelm (Mar 14, 2012)

scout24 said:


> There's actually quite the custom market for lights with similar output and emitters



such are things in life (here: a flashaholism) which i dont comprehend. if the output was higher and the light still a robust rugged thing, then i would be looking into it. i am amazed how bright AAA lights can be (and still cheap and easily repaired or replaced!), so i will always be looking at/for high output AAA lights.

the output and runtimes of E01 and E05 are easily beaten by other AAA-lights (on Med-mode) which also have a High-mode in addition.


----------



## JerryM (Mar 15, 2012)

Most folks in the world, including me, don't care about the latest tech and WOW factors. We just want a light that is cheap, and gives enough light for our purposes. The E01 does that for us, and although I carry a AAA light that has three levels, the E01 works for my wife and other women to carry in their purses. I have given several away and all were pleased.

So who cares whether it is the latest or not, as long as it serves our purposes. We each have the right to pay our money and take our choices. There is no way I would give over $50 for a flashlight. I have been satisfied with a Mag Lite using AA and C batteries, and a 6 volt lantern without a single complaint. It is nice to have one in my pocket when I get caught out after dark, but lights like the Thrunite Ti, iTP A3, and such that don't cost much, do the job for me. 

I realize that most here on CPF are hobbyists, so go for it. There are advances and ideas that you have that in time improve the products. I am almost amazed at the advances since I lost interest several years ago. Keep it up, but realize you are the exceptions, and most of us do not place flashlights in a very high priority in our lives. But when I need advice re flashlights this is where I come.

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## Vesper (Mar 15, 2012)

JerryM said:


> Most folks in the world, including me, don't care about the latest tech and WOW factors. We just want a light that is cheap, and gives enough light for our purposes. The E01 does that for us, and although I carry a AAA light that has three levels, the E01 works for my wife and other women to carry in their purses. I have given several away and all were pleased.
> 
> So who cares whether it is the latest or not, as long as it serves our purposes. We each have the right to pay our money and take our choices. There is no way I would give over $50 for a flashlight. I have been satisfied with a Mag Lite using AA and C batteries, and a 6 volt lantern without a single complaint. It is nice to have one in my pocket when I get caught out after dark, but lights like the Thrunite Ti, iTP A3, and such that don't cost much, do the job for me.
> 
> ...



Amen to that, and chill out mcnair55. :whoopin:


----------



## Gregozedobe (Mar 15, 2012)

shelm said:


> *nobody* questions that itp a3 is far better.



Sorry, I can't let this statement slide by without challenge. Just how do you assume you can speak for everybody ? And get it so, so wrong when you do.

If you said something like "I believe the ITP A3 is far better" or a factual comparison based on objective features that you value then you are speaking accurately, but when you claim to know what every one else thinks you are on very shaky grounds indeed. 

There are lots and lots of people who quite like their E01s (including many, many CPFers), as they value its simple UI, extreme ruggedness and long run time over multiple modes and "nicer" beam colours that the ITP A3 EOS has. I have both lights, and each has its place. If I had to rely on a single light the EO1 would be my choice over the ITP every time.

BTW the ITP A3 EOS is superseded (replaced by the Olight i3), but AFAIK the EO1 is still a current production light (not that that makes any difference to the functionality of either light).


----------



## shelm (Mar 15, 2012)

lol true, i cant speak for everybody. 
i've been reading on cpf all over the place that folks did replace their Fenix Eo1 with lights which outperform the Fenix in many ways. if you want to keep holding onto the old Fenix, then i let you have it in peace.
it's a truth that there are enough buyers (new and old) who are *not* satisfied with the Fenix anymore (amazon reviewers) and regard it as a joke.

ruggedness .. okay .. but i treat my keys as normal as my keychain light, and the ANSI FL-1 STANDARD rating is the same with most AAA lights, namely 1.5m "drop resistance". if the E01 is more rugged than that, then i am wondering what you're doing to your keys


----------



## vali (Mar 15, 2012)

Some lights can be droped 1.5 m to the ground a couple of times, but the good thing about the E01 is the chances of it breaking down are very few, even after a lot of drops.
Just an example: search CPF for E01 being broken which are not alkaline leaks. Then do the same search for those "way better" lights. Keep in mind the time E01 was in the market is a lot more too. 

Does that mean E01 is better? Just depends what you want on a light, but saying something is a joke because other people want a different thing, that is a joke.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a couple E01's that have been relegated as a way to store a spare battery and as an emergency backup if the keychain light fails or if somebody needs to borrow a light. They serve there purpose quite well. 

For actual keychain use at the discount end I would prefer something like the Lumintop Worm which can be had for $20 shipped. It has a 10lm low which is as bright as the E01 but the beam and tint is so much better. It also has a ~ 60lm High that is useful when 10lm doesn't cut it.


----------



## shelm (Mar 16, 2012)

yes, the Worm has a 1.5m drop resistance too (ANSI FL-1 STANDARD). 
didnt want to name it because we were talking about Fenix EO1 
i like my Worm too!!, has free lifetime no-hassle warranty. if it breaks you get a free replacement from your dealer, so easy!!


----------



## JerryM (Mar 16, 2012)

The people I give the E01 to just want to turn a light on/off and go on about their business. They don't care about color and beam patterns. I suspect they do not use a light once a week. 
If I were given a light that had an output of 200+ lumens it would be useless to me. But then flashlights are just tools to me, and not a hobby. I am glad some find it a hobby. It is a good clean activity. 
Regards,
Jerry


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fenix E01 is dim, but it is unfailingly reliable, practically bomb proof, and will run forever. it's pretty much the ideal emergency or backup light.

iTP A3 is bright for it's size, but many have failed, runtimes on the two higher modes are kind of short, and personally the sloppy threads really turn me off. 

Lumintop Worm is basically a 2 mode A3 with a more efficient driver. but the combo of sloppy threads and lack of knurling made one hand operation almost impossible.

Fenix E05 is a happy medium for me. just bright enough for walking around, runs just long enough for most situations, beam is smooth and wide and is very practical for a lot of uses, and it has excellent knurling and some nice, tight threads which are absolutely essential in a AAA twisty IMO. 

i no longer own a E01 or a A3 or a Worm. but i use my E05 every day.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Mar 20, 2012)

Fenix E01 is the "Twinkie" of small LED EDC flashlights. Ok or cockroach if you will.


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 20, 2012)

BTW, the end-all durability test of the Fenix E01 can be read about in the following thread. :thumbsup:
Unfortunately the pics have departed, but the thread still makes for good reading.

Arc AAA and Fenix E01 5 Story Drop Test


----------



## scout24 (Mar 21, 2012)

I ran an EO1 abuse thread last winter. Banged it around tied to a shovel for 1/2 hour or so, tossed it across my garage floor 200 times, overhanded it at a rock wall 50 times with a bit of oomph, but nowhere near as hard as I could, ran it through clothes washer, and dishwasher. Froze it in a block of ice and brought it to 175 degrees or so several times, left it running in a snowbank for hours, and ran it over with my car 10 times. This past summer, ran it over 3 times with a 46,000 lb truck at work. In between, it's been dropped dozens of times, and continues to function flawlessly. Definitely worse for wear, but one I trust completely. I've got more than a couple put away, and everyone in my house has one on their keys... A bit of steelwool works wonders for the beam, both spreading out the hotspot and mellowing out the tint. Cockroaches and EO1's, no doubt.  A no- brainer for the money, imho.


----------



## Illum (Mar 21, 2012)

lighthound's prices for the E05 are higher than batteryjunction, I guess its a vendor thing.
E01 pricres have actually came down just a bit since I last checked.


----------



## SDM44 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have an E01, E05, and LD01. I like the LD01 the best because of the features how brightness it puts out, but I daily carry the E05 on my keychain since the slightly shorter length compared to the LD01 makes a big difference in my pants pockets.

For only a few bucks more than $12.50 I would get the E05. A vendor on Amazon was selling them for $17.95 each with free shipping recently, so I picked up a few spares.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 23, 2012)

SDM44 said:


> I have an E01, E05, and LD01. I like the LD01 the best because of the features how brightness it puts out, but I daily carry the E05 on my keychain since the slightly shorter length compared to the LD01 makes a big difference in my pants pockets.
> 
> For only a few bucks more than $12.50 I would get the E05. A vendor on Amazon was selling them for $17.95 each with free shipping recently, so I picked up a few spares.



I also own the same lights as you and agree about the EO5 but the EO1 still has it,s uses,reliable bomb proof and battery lasts for ages.

If I was looking at a quick grab of a light for an unknown task I think the EO1 would be my choice.


----------



## JerryM (Mar 23, 2012)

Not only is the E01 useful, but it is not expensive. If I go for the price of the E05 I prefer the Thrunite Ti. And for a few more bucks the Olight i3 EOS is a great buy. If i pay more than the $12.50 for the E01 I will go to either the i3 EOS or the Thrunite Ti. We can work our way up a long way just 2-3 bucks at a time. 
We do not give gifts that make our friends have to spend much giving gifts to us so the price of the E01 does not hurt anyone and is a useful inexpensive gift. We are not attempting to give the latest and best (and high priced) lights. It is more of a token in our case and such a gift is appreciated.

If one of my children wanted a $200 -300 flashlight I would give it to them, but for me I have never seen the need for a $50 flashlight. Part of it is the way I grew up when it was said "A fool and his money are soon parted." If flashlights are your hobby then spend what you need to take care of the hobby, but for me high priced lights are not in the least tempting.

PS I also have a LD01, and it is a great edc light, but no better than the ITP A3 which may be my favorite. ??
Regards,
Jerry


----------



## nein166 (Mar 23, 2012)

scout24 said:


> I ran an EO1 abuse thread last winter. Banged it around tied to a shovel for 1/2 hour or so, tossed it across my garage floor 200 times, overhanded it at a rock wall 50 times with a bit of oomph, but nowhere near as hard as I could, ran it through clothes washer, and dishwasher. Froze it in a block of ice and brought it to 175 degrees or so several times, left it running in a snowbank for hours, and ran it over with my car 10 times. This past summer, ran it over 3 times with a 46,000 lb truck at work. In between, it's been dropped dozens of times, and continues to function flawlessly. Definitely worse for wear, but one I trust completely. I've got more than a couple put away, and everyone in my house has one on their keys... A bit of steelwool works wonders for the beam, both spreading out the hotspot and mellowing out the tint. Cockroaches and EO1's, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That light must have some character, any pics of the abused?


----------



## shelm (Mar 23, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> EO1 still has it,s uses,reliable bomb proof and *battery lasts for ages*.



you talking of the quoted "*21 hours*", ya?

Eneloop cell (that's my cell type in the household) give a runtime of *6:50h* ...






... as measured by mev and many others who *actually *cared to *actually* test the runtime (on Eneloops).

please dont call it "lasts for ages", will ya? even the advertised (see Dinodirect.com) "21-hour working time (*11-hour sun mode* plus 10-hour moon mode)" isnt correct. several reviewers have confirmed a runtime of less than 7hrs at *10 lumens*, and not "11-hour".

by today's standard (Cree power LEDs, XP-E, XP-G) 7hrs at 10 lumens is almost "poor" (compare with Worm, *7hrs* at measured *14 lumens* etc)


----------



## SDM44 (Mar 24, 2012)

Can the E01, E05, or the LD01 handle the 10440 AAA Li-Ion 3.6V rechargeable battery?

Even if you just use it for short bursts so it doesn't stay on and get hot, can the Fenix lights handle it?


----------



## SDM44 (Mar 24, 2012)

JerryM said:


> If I go for the price of the E05 I prefer the Thrunite Ti.



Can you point me to a place that carries the Thrunite Ti lights? I've been searching everywhere and from what I can tell, they appear to have been discontinued awhile back and nobody is selling them. I can't even find any Youtube vids on it just to see how it looks & performs.




JerryM said:


> PS I also have a LD01, and it is a great edc light, but no better than the ITP A3 which may be my favorite.



I saw a few places selling the '96 lumen upgrade' ITP A3 for around $19 shipped, so I figured I'll give that a try. I've read it's not a true 96 lumens, but it's still very bright so that should work for me..... and up to 225 lumens with a 10440 battery.


----------



## JerryM (Mar 24, 2012)

Thrunite Ti lights are available from https://illuminationsupply.com/flashlights-c-28.html?zenid=dc486c6603f4b4c718b6735496485d7e. Price plus shippig runs about $18.

As for the runtime of the E01 here is my own experience.
Runtime using Eneloop batteries 
Fenix E01 – Manual states 11 hr sun mode + 10 hr moon mode
At 6 hrs 42 minutes at firefly level

I admit some disappointment when the literature gives such long times. However, that is not so important to most folks.

I have an iTP A3, and like it. The 96 lumens is overstated, and is closer to the 60 of the Trunite Ti as far as I could tell by comparing it with the Ti and LD 01.
Although the LD01 seems more solid it is also more expensive, and considering the cost I think the A3 is the better choice.

Jerry


----------



## Jamamp (Apr 15, 2012)

I was really close to going with the E01 myself for mah pocket, but I instead chose the itp a3. It's always been there when I've needed it and what more could you ask of an edc? 

Edit: I just discovered they discontinued the itp a3! Woe is me!


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 15, 2012)

The iTP A3 was replaced by Olight i3 :naughty:


----------



## JerryM (Apr 16, 2012)

I still prefer the iTP A3. I bought a couple of the Olight i3 for my sister and BIL mainly because I wanted a purple one for my sister.
The iTP A3 is still available, however. I bought one off ebay recently.
Jerry


----------



## shelm (Apr 16, 2012)

SDM44 said:


> Can the E01, E05, or the *LD01* handle the *10440 AAA Li-Ion 3.6V* rechargeable battery?
> 
> Even if you just use it for short bursts so it doesn't stay on and get hot, can the Fenix lights handle it?


i own the LD01 R4 and it works flawlessly with 10440. actually does *not* get hot like the iTP A3. the iTP A3 gets very hot, the LD01 R4 doesnt. i like mine so much that i just ordered the combo pack (LD01 / E01 purple), and i am not sure what i am going to do with them (for me, parents, friend, ..). if i dont know what to do with the 2 new keychain lights so why did i order the combo?? because of this inspiring thread and because it's finally posted on Fenix-StoreDOTcom (formerly owned by 4sevens afaik) with free international shipping as always. weeks ago when i had checked they didnt have the item in their sales program.

i am looking forward to the purple E01. i love pink!!


----------



## JerryM (Apr 16, 2012)

Shelm,
Does the LD01 work with protected 10440s? I have wondered if the "protection" makes them too long. I don't have any 10440 cells.
I also like the purple light. I have a combo as I wanted another LD01, and decided the combo was the best buy.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## shelm (Apr 16, 2012)

the LD01 works with *Protected *grey Trustfire 10440's, yes, there are several cpf threads on this exact topic. are you planning on buying 10440 or Protected 10440's? the protected blue Ultrafire 10440's are not available anymore on DX, only the unprotected blue Ultrafire 10440's. ( i have protected and unprotected 10440's and they all fit fine in the LD01 R4 aluminum version with XP-G R4 LED. )


----------



## JerryM (Apr 16, 2012)

Many thanks for the information. I am thinking about buying a couple of 10440s just for the WOW factor. I would probably buy Trustfire protected cells unless there is something wrong with that brand.
Jerry


----------



## shelm (Apr 16, 2012)

it's easy to tell when unprotected 10440's drop below the magical 3.60V mark and then quickly reach the 2.75V mark (blue Ultrafire rating). if you need 10440's only for the wow factor then i recommend buying a 4-pack of unprotected 10440's very cheaply from somewhere. Protected Trustfire/Ultrafire cost double the price of unprotected and they dont fit in *other* lights (iTP A3 is definitely too short for them!). Runtime is "quite long" before the cell reaches the 2.75V mark.

you wont need protected cells .. if you also have a DMM (digital multimeter). oops, we're drifting off-topic..


----------



## JerryM (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, and I appreciate the additional information. I do have a DMM. I would like them to fit the iTP A3 and the Tank 007 that I have on order. 
I have some 14500 and 18650 batteries on order plus a charger. I am eager for it all to arrive. I have a couple of Ultrafire 18650 that came with a light, but the best of the two measured 3.9 volts and the other 3.6. I ordered the charger and a pair of 18650 Trustfire protected batteries from Manafont. I assume they come from China.

I assume that the light will dim when the voltage drops below some number, and before it reached 2.75 mark. This is all new to me, and I have been hesitant to get into li-on batteries because of the safety issue.

i still think that the E01 is a good choice for someone who does not need a lot of brightness, and just wants a light that turns on and off. That describes my wife.
Jerry


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 16, 2012)

The Thrunite Ti is a nice light, but I don't think its two-mode switch is the most durable design ever. For a "help I've fallen down a well" backup light, I'd prefer the E05.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't give someone an E01 as a gift. First of all, I only gift lights to people who've seen mine and have admired them, so I know they won't be unappreciative of receiving one for themselves, so I don't need to hedge my bets by spending the least possible amount of money. Second, after someone sees and admires my lights, receiving an E01 as a gift would send the message that I think they're too clumsy or dumb to operate something better.

The lowest I'd go is an E05, and only if it's obvious the recipient would never use it unless it was on their keychain. I might gift a Photon nowadays, but only to someone who is incredibly picky about bulk and wants a small keychain above all else. My mom and my dad's girlfriend both received Jetbeam E3S's last Christmas; my girlfriend received a Jetbeam TC-R2 and she's still showing it off to people.


----------



## JerryM (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess we can disagree on that, and still be "friends." 
Jerry


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 17, 2012)

shelm said:


> you talking of the quoted "*21 hours*", ya?
> 
> Eneloop cell (that's my cell type in the household) give a runtime of *6:50h* ...
> 
> ...



It lasts for ages fella,I am no anorak who needs a chart.


----------



## shelm (Apr 17, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> It lasts for ages fella,I am no anorak who needs a chart.


i have one anorak/e01 on order. 



and thanks for the insult :nana:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 24, 2012)

shelm said:


> i have one anorak/e01 on order.*
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks for the insult :nana:



Nah that is no insult:wave:


----------



## shelm (Apr 24, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> Nah that is no insult:wave:


hehe.. i am cool , no offense taken 

we're all community!! :huh:

btw, i have no idea what i am gonna do with the E01. the combo pack (ld01/e01) is indeed cheaper (see Fenix-StoreDOTcom!!) than the ld01, so why wouldnt i take the combo pack when i was after the ld01?

the pack is still in transit. matter of days to arrive.. :wave:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 29, 2012)

shelm said:


> hehe.. i am cool , no offense taken
> 
> we're all community!! :huh:
> 
> ...




You can do plenty with an EO1,loan it without fear of it costing that much if lost.The battery does last for ages and although old hat by todays standards still better than the cheap tat in many diy shops.For a non light person,smashing little light.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 29, 2012)

The E01 was a great light when it came out just as the dorcy 1AAA LED was also a great light (perhaps even greater for the time) but as time moved on both lights got left behind in technology with the E01 sporting a ugly 5mm nichia and costs over twice what the dorcy did at $12.50 it is a good light, but not great light and at $15 unless you actually like single 5mm based LED lights more than a cree or rebel emitter it is not a bargain. Personally I would like to see them put an XP-C or XP-E in a E01 and leave the same circuit in it with perhaps a tweak of output up or down to get great runtime at a decent light level. This at $15 could be a great light.


----------



## sadboy (Apr 29, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> The E01 was a great light when it came out just as the dorcy 1AAA LED was also a great light (perhaps even greater for the time) but as time moved on both lights got left behind in technology with the E01 sporting a ugly 5mm nichia and costs over twice what the dorcy did at $12.50 it is a good light, but not great light and at $15 unless you actually like single 5mm based LED lights more than a cree or rebel emitter it is not a bargain. Personally I would like to see them put an XP-C or XP-E in a E01 and leave the same circuit in it with perhaps a tweak of output up or down to get great runtime at a decent light level. This at $15 could be a great light.


That's why I think this must-have list thread might need to be redone. I use it as a reference (to see what people have voted for previously), but don't assume it's indicative of what some may consider must-haves today.


----------



## Soj (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd like to hear from folks who have the E01 AND LIKE IT - how do you think it would work as a light for an e-reader?

I've been using a Streamlight Stylus (the one that takes the 3 AAAA batteries) but I'm balking at paying more for rechargeables than the light cost, and alkalines are running around $1.50 apiece if you can find them. I'm looking at the E01 as a replacement.

Also, where could I find a clip for it instead of the keyring? I understand when they first came out they had a clip but no longer. Else I may be reduced to surreptitiously cadging an appropriately sized clip off a pen in a doctor's office or something...

Let me forestall suggestions of bigger brighter lights - I do not want them. Other lights that perform similarly to the Streamlight 3xAAAA, using a single AAA battery, or at most 2xAAA (but preferably not) with a streamlined profile which I can clip to my e-reader and which DO NOT HAVE any magnets to play havoc with the electronics - and also do not cost any more than the $10 or $12 I can get the E01 for - I'll hear those suggestions. Otherwise - not appropriate to my needs.

Thanks in advance for useful info.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 12, 2012)

It depends on how much light you want. A single 5mm LED has its limits I prefer a high power cree or rebel LED myself. I have seen a few 2AAA led lights at Home Depot they have an energizer and a Defiant also under $10.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 20, 2012)

I have several E01's with the SOS pad treatment on the bulb. I love the floody white light they have now after the treatment. I live in the country with no ambient light & the E01 easily lights up everything.


----------



## speedsix (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like if you need a dim light that can be dropped on the floor many times, get the E01. 10 lumins? Really? I can't believe there is a thread about such a dim light. I saw one in a store but had ZERO desire to buy it. If the price was $5, I seriously don't think I would buy one. I just don't have any use for a light so dim. My little coin cell keychain lights put out about the same light but are smaller, lighter and cheaper. I can buy 40 of them for the same price.


----------



## JerryM (Jun 24, 2012)

Do I understand you can get 40 coin cell lights for $10? Where? Thanks.
iTP A3 is still available on Amazon.

JERRY


----------



## Ishango (Jun 25, 2012)

speedsix said:


> Sounds like if you need a dim light that can be dropped on the floor many times, get the E01. 10 lumins? Really? I can't believe there is a thread about such a dim light. I saw one in a store but had ZERO desire to buy it. If the price was $5, I seriously don't think I would buy one. I just don't have any use for a light so dim. My little coin cell keychain lights put out about the same light but are smaller, lighter and cheaper. I can buy 40 of them for the same price.



Well, it is a very decent light for this price. Ten lumens is not a lot, but when you get caught in the dark unexpectedly and have only got a E01 on your keychain for example, 10 lumens is a lot actually. I've got a E01 on my keychain for four years now and it still is in great condition, while my keys are on me all the time. No simple coin cell light has survived for so long on my keychain (except for the Photon MicroLight II besides the E01). I also often use a 10 lumens light (or much lower even) to navigate around the house to not awake my girlfriend at night.

Not understanding why there is a thread for such a light? There are a lot of people who DO like the excellent durability and quality of this light. I for one love this light. I've got other lights and each has its' own pro's and cons. If it's not for you, you don't have to read about it. But just like there are threads on CPF about lights I personally would never buy, I like reading about other people enjoying their part of this wonderful hobby.

And as an extra I gave an E01 to a cousin who turned 9 a few weeks ago. He likes it a lot and thinks it is super bright. Knowing this light has a very good runtime and almost cannot be destroyed makes it also a wonderful gift for the non-flashaholics.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 26, 2012)

speedsix said:


> Sounds like if you need a dim light that can be dropped on the floor many times, get the E01. 10 lumins? Really?* I can't believe there is a thread about such a dim light.* I saw one in a store but had ZERO desire to buy it. If the price was $5, I seriously don't think I would buy one. I just don't have any use for a light so dim. My little coin cell keychain lights put out about the same light but are smaller, lighter and cheaper. I can buy 40 of them for the same price.


Them's fightin' words 'round here, son. Plenty of people on CPF get cranky when people tell them dim lights aren't worth talking about.

Go camping in the middle of the woods and then say a 10-lumen keychain light isn't worth $5.


----------



## Racer (Jul 2, 2012)

The wife's keychain still has an E01 on it. And I recently put a Sunwayman R01A on my truck keychain. These are ideal keychain lights as far as I'm concerned. The I3 and Ti are close contenders though. I don't like the PWM on the I3. It's a good pocket rocket though with a 10440, and its current role is for ooohing and ahhhing at its output. 

The wife just got a turquoise blue Ti from their $5 promotion, which she uses now as an EDC around the house. My new gold 3/60 Ti is on my EDC bag. I have a Ti firefly on my nightstand and a Streamlight Microstream clipped to my Maxpedition "man purse." The AAA form factor is something I really like. I have other various AAAs, a couple with 10440's in them. 

In all honesty, for a worst case scenario, the E01 is what I want my wife and teenage kids to have. It's enough light in an emergency to last all night, and there's pretty much nothing they can do to stop it from functioning. If I am not there with a more powerful light, then the E01 is the perfect user interface for a novice. Twist and get light. And no worry about my daughter melting it on turbo like she's already almost done a few times with my I3. So ... I've done the math, and I've thought long and hard about it, and that's what I want as a last ditch backup - some form of 5mm Nichia. Someday, maybe they will do something about the tint. That purple-ish tint is horrendous. But, the tint is a non-issue for a last ditch backup. 

The car keys with the E01 on it have probably been dropped hundreds of times by now. I've personally seen that light hit the ground now probably a dozen times. It seems to be indestructible, as the kids routinely prove. I am confident about my choice of keychain lights


----------



## ragweed (Jul 2, 2012)

I bet them folks in Ohio & elsewhere that were hit by the blackout would love to have an E01 on them. I sure would!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to pick one of these up! I have several E11s which are too large for my keychain, IMO. Plus, my headlamp uses 3 AAAs, leaving one battery from the 4-pack lonely.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 16, 2012)

markr6 said:


> I'm going to pick one of these up! I have several E11s which are too large for my keychain, IMO. Plus, my headlamp uses 3 AAAs, leaving one battery from the 4-pack lonely.


buy a 12 pack


----------



## scout24 (Jul 28, 2012)

You meant a 12-pack of EO1's, right?  Now that's a solid emergency or power outage plan for lighting.


----------



## luke. (Aug 2, 2012)

12.50 at jsburly's


----------



## Racer (Aug 2, 2012)

I just got one in an LD01/E01 gift pack for about $39 shipped. Basically a free (purple) E01 when you buy an LD01.


----------



## KirthGersen (Aug 22, 2012)

I have an iTP EOS A3 on order for myself, not because I dislike the E01 I bought for the wife at all, though. Really the only thing to dislike about the E01, in my opinion, is the bluish tint to the beam-- everything else is simply chosen design tradeoffs that obviously won't appeal to everyone. 

The E01's pluses are good runtime at a decent light level for many purposes, bombproof build, simplicity, and price. For a single-mode light I would personally rather have about 10 lumens for ~7 hours than 20 lumens for 1.5 hours such as the Olight i3's medium (and in fact I wish the EOS A3's rated 18-lumen/4-hour medium were half as bright with double the runtime). 

I think the E01 is a great keychain light for the price: small, simple, useful and robust.


----------



## syph007 (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought 3 E01s so far from ebay, and 2 were around $20, and one was alot less($12 I think). The cheaper one works fine, but I noticed the Fenix etched letters were slightly askew on it, and also off center. Perhaps the cheaper ones are factory seconds?


----------



## ragweed (Aug 22, 2012)

I EDC other lights as well & save my E01's for true emergency blackout type situations..!


----------



## Racer (Aug 23, 2012)

ragweed said:


> I EDC other lights as well & save my E01's for true emergency blackout type situations..!



Same here. The E01's are my last ditch backups, and I think they fill that role well.


----------



## KirthGersen (Aug 23, 2012)

syph007 said:


> I bought 3 E01s so far from ebay, and 2 were around $20, and one was alot less($12 I think). The cheaper one works fine, but I noticed the Fenix etched letters were slightly askew on it, and also off center. Perhaps the cheaper ones are factory seconds?


They're currently $12.73 at Amazon in a range of colors (shipping free with Prime). The one I bought for my wife seems to have no defects at all.


----------



## KirthGersen (Aug 23, 2012)

My iTP A3 EOS just arrived. What a cute little thing, and decently bright (certainly bright enough for my uses). I have to say that it really blows away the E01 in brightness and features.

... but I still like the E01, ugly beam color and all. It's just so solidly built. I'm pretty sure it would take loads more abuse than the iTP A3 EOS.


----------



## ragweed (Aug 23, 2012)

One of my EDC lights is the A3...great light IMO. The E01 can be had from the Fenix store for 15 bucks shipped. If the SHTF, thats what I will be using for sure!


----------



## KirthGersen (Aug 24, 2012)

ragweed said:


> One of my EDC lights is the A3...great light IMO. The E01 can be had from the Fenix store for 15 bucks shipped. If the SHTF, thats what I will be using for sure!



Here're what I've identified so far as what I'd like to have for a small EDC collection someday:

DQG III
Fenix E01 (but a non-purple one this time!)
Fenix LD01
Fenix LD15
iTP A3 EOS (currently the only one I personally own)
Klarus Mi10
Klarus Mi X6
Zebralight SC51 (I tend to like 'em on the smaller side, but I can certainly make an exception for this one)

I've got one of the "300 lumen" two-mode, clicky, beam-focusing 1XAA cheapies on order from China. That may wind up in a pocket sometimes, but it's way bigger than I prefer. I think that what's currently driving me is my love for my first Maglite Solitaire, way back when, and the realization that the new LED lights are so much better.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 24, 2012)

I realize it's beating a dead horse, but the ringy beam and ugly tint can both be helped considerably by using some 0000 steel wool or a scotchbrite pad to rough up the dome of the 5mm emitter in the EO1. This has no ill effects aside from limiting the "throw" of the beam, which is of limited utility in the first place, given the output. The resulting beam far outweighs the loss of reach IMHO. I'm now up to 15 of these in various colors in various places in my house, on keychains, and stashed away just in case. Fantastic little light! There's a reason it's as high as it is on the "Flashaholic's Must-Have" list. ( #6... ) It's not fancy, it's not gee-whiz latest and greatest, but for what it does it can't be beat. Durable, simple to use, sufficient for most tasks that befall a AAA keychain light, and it'll suck the last mAh out of a cell. Tailstands to ceiling bounce in a kitchen or bathroom during an outage, enough light when it's really dark, cheap to feed, they definitely deserve a place in your plan. It's not intended as a backup EDC like some other AAA lights with multi-modes, or big output. It's a backup to your backup that you never need to think or worry about...


----------



## ragweed (Aug 24, 2012)

+1 on that! I find the steel wool treated ones just about as good as the regular stock lights.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 27, 2012)

scout24 said:


> I realize it's beating a dead horse, but the ringy beam and ugly tint can both be helped considerably by using some 0000 steel wool or a scotchbrite pad to rough up the dome of the 5mm emitter in the EO1



I've been meaning to ask each time, but have you got a picture of this?

I've been playing with lenses on the E01 myself but often I find the lens has come off in my pocket. I eventually found a chapstick style lid that fit the E01 but haven't got a lens that could fit inside the lid.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Aug 27, 2012)

Mr Floppy said:


> I've been meaning to ask each time, but have you got a picture of this?
> 
> I've been playing with lenses on the E01 myself but often I find the lens has come off in my pocket. I eventually found a chapstick style lid that fit the E01 but haven't got a lens that could fit inside the lid.



What do you want a pic of?



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Floppy- I'm going out on a limb here, but here's a side-by-side of a "treated" vs. non- treated. Both were NIB 15 minutes ago, same angry purple hotspot with a yellowish ring around it. The pics were about 18" from my white garage door, and give an idea. Stock on left...  Tint difference is NOT this great to the naked eye, and the stocker is much more purple in real life. Cameras being what they are and all... Steelwool does not "dim" the 10lm, either, just spreads it around in the spill better. Bad photo, but the beam is MUCH smoother than stock. Hope this helps...


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 27, 2012)

scout24 said:


> Hope this helps...


It does, thank you. The spill looks smoother and less ringy

So is it easier using steelwool or the scotchbrite pads?


----------



## scout24 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've always used 0000 steel wool, but I've heard others report success with the scotchbrite. My feeling is the finer grit, the better.


----------

